# Puking Skeleton is new this year.



## jcolburn (3 mo ago)

Thought I would share my little display.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CkrOv7krFx5/




__
http://instagr.am/p/CkrO8sNJRGC/
This one has better fog.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You’ve got some really unique jack-o-lantern patterns in your display. I’ve also never seen a prop like the seated dude whose head keeps popping up - quite the character.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Boy that guy is spewing his innerds, and that head popper is Boss, did you make him, altogether well done


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Ditto on the head popper.


----------

